# How not to unload an excavator



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Don't try this at home:


----------



## trptman (Mar 26, 2007)

Now that was pretty slick. Better know what you are doing though to try that.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

nice


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I would guess since the truck is a right hand drive, that was not in the US.....if it were here, can you imagine being caught hauling that class of machine on a tandem truck? DOT would have your tail and money for a stunt like that. 

The skill shown makes it look like they do that all the time.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

you've got to admit it's interesting to think they can do that. How did they get the excavator onto the truck?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

joasis said:


> I would guess since the truck is a right hand drive, that was not in the US.....if it were here, can you imagine being caught hauling that class of machine on a tandem truck? DOT would have your tail and money for a stunt like that.
> 
> The skill shown makes it look like they do that all the time.


I dont think anyone here "U.S." would even try to haul the machine on a truck like that, you would get turned in the first mile you drove it and no Cop is going to turn his head away from that :no: . Can you even imagine the stress on the frame, axles and rear suspension unloading it like that. The operator doesnt have a whole lot of room for failure either :sweatdrop:.


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

72chevy4x4 said:


> you've got to admit it's interesting to think they can do that. How did they get the excavator onto the truck?


run the video in reverse! (seriously)


without seeing the specs on the truck, I would hesitate being too condemning. Euro spec vehicles are often very different than US spec vehicles. The also tend to have smaller vehicles (merely actual physical size) in Euro spec as well but capacity is great. The roadways often will not acomodate vehicles like we use in the US so they have adapted to designing smaller vehicles to perform the same purpose. This may have been a purpose built truck even.


----------



## pottsgroverc (Apr 17, 2008)

I can't imagine the suspension or frame lasts very long on those trucks.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Ramps, we don't need no stinkin' ramps.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd say by the red clay that you're looking at an African Nation. The European thing is true. If you ever saw the train cars I had to put a company of tanks on, nobody in the US of A would of allowed us to do it the way we did. Doing the same thing in the US, the trains were wider, the tracks were wider and we had to tie each tank down with 16 tie downs per end. In Germany we used 2 tie downs in the front and two in the back.


----------

